# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Ranitomeya flavovittata -Yellow Striped Poison Frog

## John Clare

Here are photos of eggs and tadpoles of my pair of _Ranitomeya flavovittata_.  I just removed all the tadpoles from their terrarium yesterday and now they have already produced a new clutch of eggs (well, it's a clutch of 1 egg).

Here are some eggs on a leaf, photo from early February:



Two eggs developing on the leaf litter:



A tadpole temporarily out of the terrarium for a photo.  It's about 4 days out of the egg (the water is yellow from the decaying fruit flies):



A 3.5 week tadpole in its new raising cup, after removing the tadpole from the terrarium yesterday:



More photos to come in the next month or so as they start to metamorphose (fingers crossed).

----------


## Kurt

Good luck! I see you have become quite the dart frog addict.

----------


## John Clare

Well, I really don't have that much more than I did when I left Boston.  I got rid of some and replaced them with others but I'm keeping the size of the "collection" relatively small.

----------


## R1ch13

Hey John,

Any updates on these little fellas?

I currently have 6 Tads in water that I am raising out of viv.

Oldest has a good set of back legs on him but is far from morphing at around 2months now in water.

On information from a fellow frogger who has previously bred these it seems mine are growing at a similar rate to what he experienced.

Have you had any morph yet? And how long have they taken may I ask?

My female has finally gotten a hang of laying 2 eggs to a clutch so hopefully the number of tads will steadily rise over the next month.

Good luck mate,

Richie

----------

